

Ask HN: Personalized news based upon social media history (feed ) - haidrali

Is there exists personalized news apps based upon social media history ( tweets, Facebook statuses etc ).  I am a regular reader of Google News in my android phone. They make use of our history and suggestion in order to have more personalized news feed. Similarly i think social media activities can play an important role towards having personalized news tweets.<p>Please comment if you agree with my hypothesis<p>Also please comment if there exists such app<p>Thanks
======
PaulHoule
I don't agree.

The problem I see with news is distraction. What I really need is a high-
precision system for getting things that are relevant to my business with
little effort. I am willing to supply training example and/or rules or hints.

~~~
haidrali
your social media accounts comes at 2nd spot when i comes to "Who Know you
best". And calculating you interest from your tweets/statuses is not a hard
problem NLP is much advance now .

